# Alimentar Circuito con 7812,7805 y LM317



## wonfred (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola que tal. Estoy desarrollando un proyecto basado en un PSoC y un ADXL335 y debo alimentar el circuito con una bateria de motocicleta de 12V / 21AH.

Como os envio en el esquema(esta exactamente asi) cuando enchufe la bateria al circuito el 7812 se quemo instantaneamente y no se exactamente porque. deberia incluir algun limitador de corriente?? cualquier ayuda se agradece de antemano.

Realmente, como se puede ver en el esquema sólo necesito tensiones de 5 y 3.3V por lo que podria prescindir del 7812


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 12, 2011)

Algo tienes en corto después del regulador. Simplemente se hizo fritanga. Revisa montaje, soldaduras, conexiones y esquema en busca de desperfectos.

Algo que se hace notar en el esquema es que el primer regulador de tensión no tiene razón de ser. Necesita alrededor de 3V sobre el voltaje regulado para hacer su función correctamente. Así como está puede oscilar y causar un mal-funcionamiento al estar en serie con los demás IC`s´. Un limitador de corriente 100-200mA va bien para las pruebas.

Saludos!


----------



## wonfred (Ene 12, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta. De momento, estoy trabajando en una protoboard y mi duda era si podia trabajar con una bateria que me proporcionara tanta corriente. Es la primera vez que trabajo con una fuente de dichas dimensiones(hasta ahora solo habia trabajado con los 5V del USB para programar el PSoC y comprobar el funcionamiento).

De los 5V del USB y utilizando el 317 consigo 3.3V constantes, obteniendo una alimentacion estable para el adxl. Entonces realmente mi problema esta en conseguir 5V(que obtendria del 7805) a partir de los 12 de la bateria sin que la corriente de la misma me queme todo lo que viene detras.
¿no hay problema en utilizar dicha bateria para realizar lo que pretendo?? Perdonar si estoy preguntando algo obvio


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

Para cocinar un 7812 sin más ni más, tenés que haber conectado las patas al revés, no queda otra a menos que estuviera fallado. Y como bien decís, es absolutamente prescindible en tu esquema.

Siguiendo, el 317 del final está más que feo conectado. Fijate en su datasheet cómo se hace y hasta podrías reemplazarlo por 3 o 4 diodos (1N400x) en serie nomás si tenés 5V estables de alimentación. Cuestión de medir un poco.
O poné un 7833 conectado a los 12V, o un zener con su resistencia limitadora y quizá un transistor para darle más corriente (aunque no creo que consuma mucho tu integradito).

Por lo de la corriente... La corriente está ahí disponible, si sobra no pasa nada porque cada circuito usa lo que necesita. Si falta... Ahí sí se pone feo.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola.

No necesitas el LM7812, si va a usar una batería de 12V.
Para 5V usa LM7805, para 3.3V usa el LM7833.
Como ya te han dicho, es probable que hayas conectado mal el 7812.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-diferentes-voltajes-salida-48858/#post426166

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola!!

No olvidar colocar un disipador de calor para el regulador 7805, porque toda la corriente circulará por él y la diferencia es de 12-5=7Vcc. Suponiendo unos 150mA de consumo estarás disipando por lo menos 1 Watt en calor.


----------



## wonfred (Ene 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.Tengo todo mucho mas claro. Gracias de nuevo


----------

